# Hell Fire Chili



## grillin_all_day (Jun 10, 2008)

i thought i'd post my chili receipe that took second place in a chili cookoff that we had in my military squadron. here's the list of ingredients:

5 jalapenos
5 habeneros
3 lbs ground beef 
1-Medium yellow onion
3-5 Cloves of garlic (depends on size)
Chili powder (as much or as little as you'd like)
Cayenne pepper (see above)
Cumin (see above)
1 bottle beer
2 cups water
28 oz peeled whole tomatoes
1 regular size can of tomato paste (forget the size, but one step up from 6 oz)
1 small can tomato paste (6 oz)
2 lbs of light red kidney beans

Instructions:
Start off by dicing the onion and mincing the garlic. Next take the seeds the jalapenos and habeneros (or as much as you can get out) and dice.
Next season the beef with sea salt and pepper and brown. While browning, take the can of tomatoes, drain them and dump into a crock pot. Smash the tomatoes to release the juices from the inside. When the beef is done browning, drain the grease and dump into the crock pot. Next, take your favorite beer and dump over the beef. After pouring the beer in, add your diced onion, garlic, jalapenos and habeneros. Next drain your can of kidney beans and add to the pot. Season with the chili powder, cumin and cayenne pepper. Next add your regular size can and small can of tomato paste. The very last thing to add is your 2 cups of water. Once everything is added to the crock pot, stir everything to mix it up. Set the crock pot at high and simmer for 3 hrs.

Depending on your tolerence to heat, this may be very spicy or may not be. I had my dad sweating like it was a hot july day and that was in the middle of december when he ate it!


----------



## bhille42 (Jun 10, 2008)

Sounds mighty fine!  Nothing better than chili on a cold day!


----------



## abelman (Jun 10, 2008)

To build on a theme, perfect for a cold Football day with friends and even colder Barley Pops. 

Thanks for posting the recipe


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jun 10, 2008)

Sounds great. I love spicey chili.


----------



## doctor phreak (Jun 10, 2008)

this sounds really good ....but i would have to cut it down to 1 person serving..my wife and kids are not chilli heads like me...but no biggee
thanks for the reciepe will definitely try this....


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 10, 2008)

How about make the full batch and then freeze into single sized portions for when you need a chili fix!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 10, 2008)

The other day I was thinking about how it's been over a year since I made chili and needed to start hunting for a new one that had ground beef, instead of the cubed sirloin. This is perfect!!!!! Thank you so much for posting this recipe!


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 10, 2008)

not a problem. ground beef is a little cheaper and i get some in every bite, so that's why i decided to use it.

i made this over memorial day weekend, and it was gone within an hour. i had my neighbors asking how i made it and i wouldn't give tell. i was a little hesitant to give it out on here, but i've picked up little secrets from here, so i thought i'd share. hope everyone enjoys!


----------



## chrome (Jun 10, 2008)

My oldest son is in Iraq. He requested that I make Chili and send it to him... Two varieties. Smokin hot, and one everybody else can try.

That looks like an AWESOME recipe. I'll have to try it some time. You always have to have Habaneros in chili... It's like a law or something.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 10, 2008)

what branch of the service is your son in chrome? from one military member to another, tell him to stay low and i hope he makes it back alright! rumor has it, i'm headed over to the sandbox in the december to march timeframe for 6 months.

ken, i know "true" chili doesn't have beans in it, but they sure are good! if you try it w/o the beans, let me know how it turns out.


----------



## abelman (Jun 10, 2008)

That's a negative Ghost Rider....


----------



## abelman (Jun 10, 2008)

Just happened by. I don't care what's in Chili as long as it tastes good.

I'll bet you a Cave Creek you can't find the post though,


----------



## abelman (Jun 10, 2008)

That's not good. As a Cave Creek consiuer, I think you will appreciate this. When I started drinking it, it was from Arizona, and had the old label. The new label caught me by surprise and it looks like it comes from Mexico now. Must of been bought out. 

You get in a pinch and I'll send some down but freight might be a deal killer


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 10, 2008)

i remember the first time that i made this chili, i thought i washed my hands good enough after dicing the jalapenos and habeneros and went to the bathroom. 15 mins later i felt warm and tingly......AND NOT IN A GOOD WAY!!!!! now i wash my hands for a good 5 mins with lots of soap when i'm done, lol!!


----------



## chrome (Jun 10, 2008)

He's in the Army, Chinook mech/loadmaster.
He's slated to come home late Oct early Nov sometime.


----------



## 1894 (Jun 10, 2008)

Chrome , you tell him to keep them loads tight , get them noisy birds back up off the ground so they can do what they do best 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 Then tell him Thank you from all of us , and send him a bunch of chili 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Mayby even an extra hot beanless batch for TH


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 10, 2008)

tell him good luck and hope he makes it back safe!


----------



## chrome (Jun 10, 2008)

Didn't mean to hijack the thread...
But thank you all for your comments.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 11, 2008)

no problem....and i wouldn't even consider it hijacking


----------



## abelman (Jun 11, 2008)

I kind of derailed you as well, sorry...like I said earlier, great recipe. Will certainly be trying this one in the fall for football. I think some ice cold Cave Creeks would go nicely as well. 

The next day might be a problem thoguh
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks again for the recipe.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 11, 2008)

hehe, i made this chili and mango habenero wings for the superbowl....had a bunch of beer to go with it, but still had people having "stomach" problems that night and the nex day.


----------



## abelman (Jun 11, 2008)

LOL, it's not the stomach I'm worried about. Or should I say, I think the Mrs. will be more worried than me.

I'm a pepperhead so I know the deal


----------



## chrome (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah, I gotta try this recipe. I've drank a lot of beer with chili, but never in it... :)


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 12, 2008)

i think it gives it a nice flavor....you can never have too much beer in your life!


----------



## nomorecoop (Jun 12, 2008)

You forgot to add additional beers for cooking.


----------

